
Linux Foundation ‘Fails’ Linux Mint: Suggests Upgrade to Windows or Mac - taylorbuley
http://fossforce.com/2016/11/linux-foundation-suggests-window-mac/
======
simosx
It's not specific to "Linux Mint" but several Linux distributions (affected as
well, running Ubuntu).

What really happens is that the LinuxFoundation uses a third-party
"event.on24.com" for streaming presentations.

The issue is with Linux Foundation not vetting and testing their streaming
partner so that their service works well with Linux distributions. The error
message is not useful and does not help you to solve the issue.

